# Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH) Mag - $2 for 2 Years



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

I just got an email about this. The Black Friday deal (which you can get immediately) is $2 for a 2 year *digital* subscription. The promo code is "Black". Happy reading.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Digital or paper?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Digital. 

If you want paper and digital, their promo is $28 for 1 year and get 1 year free with code "Cyber".


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! Got it.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I bought it as well. Thanks


----------

